

Cyberspace: doomed to become a "vaster wasteland"? - pmikal
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/saffo/detail?entry_id=38565

======
Pherdnut
I thought it was news media that was becoming largely irrelevant for being
hopelessly out of touch with modern media trends. I mean, hasn't TV been
getting better, not worse in the last 20 years?

~~~
pmikal
Agreed.

